# 1990 - 1995 fit-up compatability



## tonyalewis (Oct 5, 2008)

Dear God (aka Garden Tractor Forum participants),

Please help...

I have a 20HP 46" Garden Tractor purchased sometime between 1990-1995: 917-273021 (Roper Corp) I also happen to live in Wyoming and have 4 acres and a very long driveway.... thus, I need a snowblower and quick.

I don't have a thousand bucks to throw down on a new 24838 snow thrower w/ the 24831 kit to adapt to my older machine, and I can't find a used and thus affordable 24846 snow thrower.

I DID find a 842-24063 (Haban) snow thrower that had been used with a 1992 18 HP 42" GT 917-255920, but am afraid to purchase it because I really have enough non-working, incompatible tractor/equipment/etc. pieces of potentially useful but not really items in my garage, yard and basement (read= my husband throws nothing away) AND I actually need something that will work.

Is there anyone who can verify or deny the possibility of this '92 thrower working with my tractor(without using duct tape...)? I can't find any information about compatibility fit-up... only the prescribed fit-up, but in reading a gazillion posts, I noticed that you folks are loaded with ingenuity. The only information I was able to find is that the '92 thrower will probably require a manual clutch conversion kit (#18786).

The Mister is very handy, but not so much with the internet, so I'm his tech-ambassador. I apologize if this has been addressed elsewhere, but I promise I looked carefully before starting a new thread...

MUCH obliged for any assistance!!!!

Tonya


----------

